# gentoo-sources 2.6.27-r8 [solved]

## huckabuck

I updated my kernel source to 2.6.27-r8 tonite, while making the kernel with 

```
make && make modules_install
```

, i am getting this error while it is building,

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x4c1): Section mismatch in reference from the function cpu_exit_clear() to the function .cpuinit.text:cpu_uninit()

The function cpu_exit_clear() references

the function __cpuinit cpu_uninit().

This is often because cpu_exit_clear lacks a __cpuinit 

annotation or the annotation of cpu_uninit is wrong.

What am i doing wrong ? i cant find the section that i need to alter. 

Where have i blundered ?Last edited by huckabuck on Sat Jan 24, 2009 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Looks to me like just a warning ... or did the compiling abort?

To quote Linus himself: " If it compiles, it is good, if it boots up it is perfect."

So unless it doesn't finish compiling or your kernel won't boot, there shouldn't be anything to worry about.

However, don't throw your working kernel away, but keep it near the other one -- so you can edit the respective Grub entry to load the old kernel, if the new one fails.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you use make oldconfig to move up to the new version? If so, this isn't an uncommon happening, and as was said, if it compiles and runs, it's right. Using make oldconfig is always going to make mismatches happen. That's why I usually follow the make oldconfig up with make xconfig, just to make sure the important stuff is right.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## huckabuck

I didnt use 

```
make oldconfig
```

, i did it from scratch ... the kernel completes building, but it wont boot. I get grub error 15 now on this new kernel. The old kernel, 2.6.27-r7 boots up fine still. I've rebuilt 2.6.27-r8 last nite, and was hoping for some insight. I could not find cpu_exit_clear() or cpuinit cpu_uninit() anywhere.

I'll try your advice tonite pappy, thank you.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also, check out my seeds site by clicking on the link in my sig. The seeds are a good base. Just install your devices, and it's ready to run. Give it a shot. It's a defconfig for the masses, not Linus.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Hu

If you cannot get it working, please post the output of find /boot -ls ; nl /boot/grub/grub.conf.

----------

## baeksu

I don't think the error message and the kernel not booting are related.

I have a vanilla 2.6.27.11 version (from kernel.org), which gives the same warning on compile. The kernel boots and runs just fine, however.

To fix the grub error 15, have a look at the "Gentoo Grub Error Collection", and the relevant suggested solutions.

----------

## huckabuck

Thank you pappy, make oldconfig worked. 

2.6.27-r8 is up and running.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

huckabuck,

Awesome. I'm glad to hear it. And the fact that I got to help another Deadhead is an extra kick.

Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

PS...I haven't heard the term "huckabuck" for some time.

----------

## huckabuck

I have to put this out there, this community is really starting to rub me the right way,

Thanks for tips pappy and Hu, i was just about to scrap the whole upgrade, i'd unmerged and remerged this kernel at least 5 times, and was really starting to bang my head on the wall. I kept getting a 

```
DEPMOD 2.6.27-r8
```

 line at the end of every kernel config i'd tried, and couldn't figure out what had changed in this minor upgrade. Hu's tip about poking around in grub showed me that my bzimage wasn't on my boot partition, i'll guess and say only a broken kernel file, so that led me to believe that my kernel wasn't being completely built (thankyou baeksu). I thought i had a handle on making my kernel, and this threw me for a loop. I use the symlink use flag and everytime a newer kernel hits the stable tree, i go with it. I'll delete the older kernel when i get the machine to boot. The only problem with this is the --depclean tool, and revdep-rebuild, as i've had to chroot into my environment in the past when i've made a mistake with a kernel upgrade. NOW, i wait ... and patiently test all my hardware. 

I'm running Gnome 2.22 on a celeron 2.0 Dell 2400 desktop. I've 2 gigs or ram, and a nice big IDE/pata hard drive. Im using the libata drivers and everything is running really good ... alsa drivers work, network card works, video drivers work, usb works  ... cant ask for more than that. But since i'm rambling, and really dont know how to pull up a kernel .config file , i wouldn't know where to begin to plug in one of your seeds so i can actually make a comparison. I have an issue with my vesafb, actually i've been using the intelfb driver for last 4 or 5 kernels i've made... and machine boots up nice and quick, i get my penguin, and my nice font and all my hardware starts up in suite. The issue that i'm having , is that whether its the intelfb, vesafb, or uvesafb driver(and i've followed spocks instructions with this driver), is that on the reboot, i get what appears to be a giant barcode, moving from left to right for about 10 seconds, and then a small garbled restart message under that, and then the machine reboots. I've been seriously thinking about removing the pretty bootup , but it is very sharp and i like it. I love this community, i read the forums everyday. Some topics i can follow, some topics i get lost in very quickly, but at the end of the day, gentoo feeds my head. 

So if you have any advice, i'll appreciate it. And if you need any Grateful Dead music that you haven't heard in a long time, let me know, and we'll set you up. I've got it all !!!

Thanks in advance and best regards,

Tom

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's a good thing I have such a large head so it doesn't pop from all the new synapses brought to my brain by Gentoo. It's become my near obsession. But, considering all the other things in the world, I'd say that geeking out over computer operating systems is not the worst hobby...and it keeps me out of trouble.

Your kernel .config is what makes your kernel. It resides in the /usr/src/<kernel_version> directory. You can edit it with make menuconfig, make gconfig, or make xconfig. To be able to see it under an X session, you need to set your file manager to show hidden files. 

There are lots of articles out on the net about working with kernels. Gentoo even has some documentation on it: ONE, TWO, THREE. They are full of info, and while I started playing with kernels long before I came to Gentoo, I recommend them all.

I have a small collection of Dead tunes. I was much more a fan of the live show experience. I got 3rd row Jerry in Cleveland once. I could see the beads of sweat dripping off him. It was a great show.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

